
Accept and Adapt: Climate Realism - 8bitsrule
https://medium.com/radical-hope/facing-extinction-the-hope-for-human-survival-98c44d5b5b7
======
sigmaprimus
Hmm Adapt to rationing was listed twice, I would tend to agree with that if
only I could accept the premise that we can stop the climate change train. But
we can't so instead I will and have made life changes to ensure an abundance
for me and my community in the comming years while the arrogant elitist mega
city folks can ration themselves to extinction or at least until they tear
each other apart. Don't worry though us hillbillies will survive the dark
times and be around to pick up the pieces.

